# fucking (language intensifier)



## Todessprache

MODERATOR NOTE: This thread combines several discussions about the way _fucking_ is used in English to intensify meaning, and how one can express the same intensity in French. 
NOTE DE LA MODÉRATION: Ce fil comprend plusieurs discussions sur les manières dont _« fucking »_ est utilisé en anglais pour intensifier le sens d'une phrase, et sur ses traductions éventuelles vers le français.
----------*


'How would one replicate the expletive 'fucking' in this context?'*

I fucking don't give a fucking rat's ass about this fucking bullshit.


----------



## ponspa

C'est vraiment très grossier. Il faut de l'imagination ou savoir manier l'argot avec autant de talent que Michel Audiart. Tentative "Je ne donne pas un foutre trou de cul de rat pour ce bordel de merde".

Tentative...

Quel est donc le contexte ? Est-ce bien de l'américain ?


----------



## ponspa

Drôle. Comme si le mot "fucking" conservait une signification spécifique. Il me semble qu'il est tout simplement mis à toutes les sauces. Et trouver comment le répéter, c'est de l'art. Replica you said ? Does it mean you are trying to get the same rythm in French  that the one given in english by the use, 3 times, of the word "fucking"  ?


----------



## Aeg45

"fucking" is sort of an all purpose adjective...it makes whatever it is modifying stronger. It is used for emphasis. examples:
"He is a fucking idiot!" "This food is fucking good!"

The speaker is probably very very frustrated. So to add "fucking" to  "I don't give a rat's ass" (=Je m'en fous, grossier) makes the statement stronger, more extreme.

could adding something like "vachement" work?


----------



## Todessprache

ponspa said:


> C'est vraiment très grossier. Il faut de l'imagination ou savoir manier l'argot avec autant de talent que Michel Audiart. Tentative "Je ne donne pas un foutre trou de cul de rat pour ce bordel de merde".
> 
> Tentative...
> 
> Quel est donc le contexte ? Est-ce bien de l'américain ?


 
Je crois que cette phrase est tres americaine, oui. 

Brevement on pourrait dire: je m'en fous. Mais il me semble pas souffisant pour exprimer la force entiere de cette phrase.


----------



## Aeg45

[…]

Putain peut être utiliser comme adjective? […]

Oui, je crois que ça donnerait le même sens.


----------



## arsham

Aeg45 said:


> Ah! Putain peut être utiliser comme adjective? Super!
> 
> Oui, je crois que ça donnerait le même sens.


 
voici ma putain de tentative D)

putain! je donne meme pas une putain de trou de cul de rat pour cette putain de bordel!


----------



## sarahgk

Yes this person is mad, and yes this is American. If s/he said it without the first "fucking', s/he would probably be really annoyed or bored:

"I don't give a fucking rat's ass about this fucking bullshit." 

But adding the second one at the beginning make me sure that s/he is mad:

"I fucking don't give a fucking rat's ass about this fucking bullshit."

Aeg45 explained it very well, but "vachement" is not strong enough.

Also "I don't give a rat's ass" is an actual expression in AE which translates to " je m'en fous complétement"

So my try is:
"Je m'en fous complétement de ce putin de bordel de merde'"

Anyway, make sure (if you do swear) only to say this in front of very close friends who don't mind swearing!


----------



## ponspa

"Je m'en fous complétement" is not strong enough. It would be better to use "putain", a slang word which use is quite equivalent to fucking

"Putain ! Je ne donne même pas un putain de trou de cul de rat pour ce putain de bordel de merde". (j'insiste, ajouter merde accentue la rage exprimée dans cette phrase).

Attention aux accents et aux genres.

Et bravo. C'est de l'art que de traduire de l'argot.


----------



## ponspa

Ou alors "Putain ! Je me fous absolument de ce putain de bordel de merde !". Pour reprendre la traduction de "I don't give a rat's ass" de Sarahgk


----------



## Aeg45

Alors, "Je ne donne même pas un putain de trou de cul de rat" est-ce que c'est une traduction directe? Ou est-ce que c'est une expression français aussi?


----------



## Antoxx

C'est une traduction littérale, cette expression n'existe pas en français.
Je cherche quelque chose d'idiomatique ...

I might have found something, if he's saying that he doesn't believe in the "fucking bullshit":
"Je crois pas une putain de seconde à ce putain de bordel de merde."

But if "not to give a rat's ass" = "not to care about stg", then you could say:
"J'en ai rien à foutre de ce putain de bordel de merde", but here there's no repetition.


----------



## sarahgk

"J'en ai rien à foutre de ce putain de bordel de merde"

Yes this is a very good one Antoxx!


----------



## Cath.S.

_Je m'en bats totalement les couilles de ces putains de conneries._

Toute répétition me semblerait artificielle.

Ou alors, en répétant _couilles _:
_Je m'en bats totalement les couilles de ces conneries de mes couilles._


----------



## Nicomon

Aeg45 said:


> Alors, "Je ne donne même pas un putain de trou de cul de rat" est-ce que c'est une traduction directe? Ou est-ce que c'est une expression français aussi?


 
Not in my Quebecer's mind. To me, a literal translation of "rat's ass" means absolutely nothing, and _putain_ is very « franco French ». 

Besides, "bullshit" has nothing to do with bordel. bullshit = _conneries_
Don't give a rat's ass = _je m'en fous complèment / j'en ai rien à cirer ou rien à foutre_

En québécois tout aussi familier que la phrase originale :
_ Je me câlice royalement de ces osties de conneries. _


> _Se câlicer de : se ficher de qqch. ou de qqn, s’en moquer._


 
Edit : […] Je n'avais pas vu l'excellente solution - quoique pas très québécoise -[…]. Je préfère la première, sans répétition.  Cath!


----------



## ponspa

Nicomon said:


> […]En québécois tout aussi familier que la phrase originale :
> _ Je me câlice royalement de ces osties de conneries. _




Que c'est joli ! Même si aucun français ne comprendrait. Mais tout dépend à quel public la traduction est destinée.


----------



## Aeg45

Nicomon said:


> _Je me câlice royalement de ces osties de conneries. _



I'm always curious about new words, so I am just wondering how you would translate "osties"? I've never heard it before, so I tried the WR dictionary and had no luck


----------



## ponspa

Ca doit avoir affaire avec "hostie". Sachant que les Québecois ont été largement dominés par l'église catholique, il est probable que le besoin d'échapper à cette domination leur a insufflé un détournement sacrilège du mot.

Je suis curieuse de savoir aussi.


----------



## Nicomon

ponspa said:


> Que c'est joli ! Même si aucun français ne comprendrait. Mais tout dépend à quel public la traduction est destinée.


 
Euh... non. Ce n'est pas joli du tout. J'ai simplement gardé le registre grossier de l'original. 

Quant à ostie(s), voici :


> [Québec][Familier]Juron grossier. Hostie que c’est platte! Viens icitte, mon hostie! Le boss était en hostie après lui.
> Peut s’écrire : ostie, stie, s'tie, estie ou hostie.


 It can be translated many different ways_._ I used it here to render "_fucking_", where our friends from France used _putain_. 
But I would use different words to translate to English each of the three examples in the citation.


----------



## cyberchaton

Todessprache said:


> I fucking don't give a fucking rat's ass about this fucking bullshit.


 
My attempt:
Putain de bordel de merde, j'en ai rien à branler de ces conneries.

Enchaînement de jurons et de mots grossiers pour rendre la vulgarité du triple "fucking" et qui traduit bien l'énervement extrême.


----------



## Zone

"J'en ai strictement rien à branler de ces putains de conneries"


----------



## Diving in

Hi ! I'd like to know how to translate this phrase: "She slapped me ! ! ! She fucking slapped me ! ! ! " There, thanks.  ^^


----------



## Crescent

Maybe, I could have a go.

"Elle m'a giflé(e)! Putain, elle m'a giflé(e)!"
Les natifs, qu'en pensent-ils?


----------



## aussietlacui

Elle m'a giflé, putain elle m'a giflé
Elle m'a foutu une gifle, putain elle m'a foutu une gifle
Both correct


----------



## Diving in

Thanks a lot for your answers ! ! ! As for my try it was "Elle m'a foutue une gifle, elle m'a foutue une putain de gifle ! ! !" But your traduction fit better, thanks again ! ! !


----------



## Jiggmin

I have some trouble with the word _fucking_
Is this right?

Putain repondrez ce que je putain demandes!

Thank you.


----------



## jetset

You are close : _Putain [mais] répondez à ma putain de question_ !


----------



## Maxzi

Hi,

In French we don't say so many "fucking" in a sentence. We just use other words. 

I'd say it that way:

"Nom de Dieu, réponds à cette putain de question !"

ou

"Nom de Dieu, réponds à cette question, bordel !"

ou

"Bordel de merde, tu vas me répondre, oui !"


----------



## Cath.S.

I agree with Maxzi.

My try
_Putain, mais tu vas répondre à ma question, oui ou merde ?_


----------

